# New Boss RC-300 Loopstation



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

*Looks like Boss will be replacing the Boss RC-50 with this one, Steve's is already taking pre-orders. It's coming out in november.

569$, ouch


















The Triple-Stereo Mega Looper!
*
With loop mania sweeping the globe, BOSS proudly announces the most powerful Loop Station ever brought to the market — the RC-300. The new flagship looper features three synchronized stereo tracks with dedicated volume knobs and transport-control footswitches for each track. It’s also equipped with pro effects, a master Expression pedal, and a deluxe, ultra-wide control panel for the ultimate in live-performance manipulation. Plug in your guitar, bass, keyboard, or instrument of choice and create amazing loops in real time. An XLR input is also provided, complete with phantom power, so singers, percussionists, violinists, beatboxers, or anyone with a mic’d instrument can get in on the act, too. The RC-300 lets you record for up to three hours directly to its internal memory, adding effects as you go. The USB port lets you save your loops externally, as well as import/export WAV files. Step into the most powerful and inspiring Loop Station in BOSS history. It’s the creative powerhouse that musicians have been dreaming of!

Three stereo tracks with dedicated footswitches and controls for each
Dedicated fader per track
Expression pedal for effects control in real time
Up to three hours of internal recording and 99 onboard memories
16 onboard effects optimized for looping
XLR Microphone input with phantom power
USB storage; import/export WAV files


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder if it will have the same glitch when changing loops as the others?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

That looks pretty cool. Looks a lot to figure out, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a huge board. They could have lopped off 2" by moving the wah closer. I don't think these designers are even thinking about real estate.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Certainly not cheap by any means


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

I still want one...


----------

